# Bikini Websites?



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 9, 2009)

What are ur faves. Any cheap 1's that have good quality stuff would be nice. I want some cute new bikini's to take on vacation. 

Thanks!


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally I think the Victoria Secret swimwear is as good as any value wise, I've bought from there in the past, plus I just ordered a discounted VS Pink halterneck one that's got lovely yellow/pink striping and these cute ruffles.

My favourite websites to look at and dream about buying all their stuff, if it wasn't so hideously priced are www.beachbunnyswimwear.com and Pistol Panties... Glamorous Swimwear To Make You Feel Like A Superstar. I am getting something specially made from the latter of the two as a gift, which I'm excited about but it won't be coming until July.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

What's your price range?

If you have the TJ Maxx, Ross, and Marshall's type stores I would start stopping by every few weeks... they don't have big selections on their swimsuits but they're hardly ever over 30 and the material is usually nice. 

For websites, I like the swimsuits from Bikinis Sets at Newport-News.com and Women's All Bikinis at Spiegel.com

yeah, some of their stuff is a little "older" in style... but sometimes they just pull one out and it's super sexy... and on top of that it appears they don't move their sexier stuff fast enough so it tends to go on sale a lot. 

Other than that, go out and try some on.. know your size in what "national" brand and look on eBay for some deals. 

Good luck... my three fears in shopping: swimsuits, jeans, & bridesmaids dresses.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

My 3 shopping fears are...Bikinis, Bikinis and Bikinis


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 10, 2009)

forever21.com


----------



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Personally I think the Victoria Secret swimwear is as good as any value wise, I've bought from there in the past, plus I just ordered a discounted VS Pink halterneck one that's got lovely yellow/pink striping and these cute ruffles.

My favourite websites to look at and dream about buying all their stuff, if it wasn't so hideously priced are www.beachbunnyswimwear.com and Pistol Panties... Glamorous Swimwear To Make You Feel Like A Superstar. I am getting something specially made from the latter of the two as a gift, which I'm excited about but it won't be coming until July._

 
I was looking at the beachbunnyswimwear site you mentioned, and all I have to say is WTF is going on with that sale?? Do they think knocking the price down what, 5 dollars is a great deal? Give me a break! *rolls eyes*

Some of that stuff IS cute though. 

I agree with Natalie, I would definitely try Victoria's Secret: Swimwear: Women's Swimsuits & Designer Swimwear at Victoria's Secret.. They have a vast array of cute swimwear and a lot of it is going on sale for the summer season! It's all pretty affordable too. 

I'm personally drooling over this one:







If I could afford it...or afford pulling off that look! haha. You need a killer body and a whole lota confidence to walk down the beach in that number. 

But personally this summer I'm probably going to go with something really simple, like just a white or black basic bikini. (or maybe brown)...I'd *LOVE* to find a really sexy one (I'm kind of done with the whole cute bright colored polka dot deal) but at least I can have a basic back up!


----------



## User35 (Apr 10, 2009)

I need to go bathing suit shopping too.. I have a trip to havasu coming up which Im soo excited about buuuuuutttt...I need a new suit. 

Im thinking full body wet suit.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 10, 2009)

I want to take like 7 bikini's with me lol is that crazy? One for each day. I want to live on the beach the whole time. Thanks for the forever21 link, I'm def getting these:









I'm probaly gonna do a victorias secret order too. I already have 2 new VS bikini's I bought during xmas time for a crazy good sale price and i love them.


----------



## User35 (Apr 10, 2009)

eh i dont like those trianlge tops on me...my boobs are too big and I need more support ! and tubing and water skiing those bikinis end up floating in the water when you wipe out ! lol

Im thinking a sporty monokini or like tankini.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

Just a warning, I doubt forever 21 outfits will be of good quality, as we all know most of their clothes aren't Grade A when it comes to that. They have tons of cute designs, but quality, eh, not so great. You might have to try them on in the store to see if they fall apart or if they're even suitable for swimming. Because I'm going to bet my money on the fact that these are going to be strictly lounge swimsuits.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh I know. All I want to do is lounge and layout in the sun. I don't swim much either lol. I just want to look cute for my man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha I'm going to wear heels and makeup on the beach too lol.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

haha then get it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always wanted to wear heels on the beach, but always resisted for practicality purposes...heels sinking in the sand + me, who is already a walking disaster in heels on solid ground = ...not a pretty sight. lol. Although I do have these 4 inch wedge bebe flip flops, they're fabulous XD

have fun!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

For a week long beach vacation, I usually take about 4 swimsuits, but you can get away with 2-3. All you real need is time to let your other swimsuit dry for the next day.

If you do order from VS, try to order by Sunday... they are having a 25% off sale on swimwear. vsswim25 is the code

Off the Newport News site, I like this one, I think it's still hot without being too 'juniors department' to me:


----------

